
End of an Era: Microsoft Word Now Flagging Two Spaces After Period as an Error - doener
https://news.softpedia.com/news/end-of-an-era-microsoft-word-now-flagging-two-spaces-after-period-as-an-error-529706.shtml
======
hilbert42
I add two spaces after a period because it makes text considerably easier to
read.

This is not the point however. What gives these bastards at Microsoft the
prerogative to dictate how our language is displayed or written down? After
all, they're just bloody undisciplined programmers, so what the hell do they
know about language and the ergonomics of how the brain interprets printed
text anyway? Given, Microsoft's decades-long lineage of ergonomic cock-ups,
the answer is clearly SFA.

Moreover, when did we give these tech giants, Microsoft, _et al_ a mandate to
unilaterally _push_ social change (which they've always reckoned is their god-
given right to do so)? On whose authority or Act of Congress gives them this
right? Right, there is none!

I notice another item on _Hacker News_ today which suggests software
programmers should be licensed. Now that's a really brilliant idea—if these
bastards then step out of line then they'll lose their livelihoods.

What a champion idea, we might then start getting software that's actually
functional and comparatively bug-free.

What a change that would be.

——

 _P.S.: The change from double to spaces will never be a problem for me, the
last time I was prepared to give Microsoft money for Office was for Office
2003. It 'd be lunacy for me to pay money for a downgrade given that my 2003
version already provides the option for BOTH single or double spaces.

Never will I ever upgrade it again!

Incidentally, as mentioned above, the elimination of this long-standing option
in Office is another classic instance of Microsoft's authoritarian 'pushing'
change._

